# Drum Majors badge wanted



## RHLIDRUMMER (22 Jul 2012)

I am looking for the CF/Army Cadet DRUM MJAORS BADGE (Large old style) which is a green background with red emmbroidery of the chevrons and drum.

To be used by an adult Drum and Bugle Band.
Please contact rallen_bandmaster@yahoo.com


----------



## Pryce (28 Jul 2012)

[mountie]


----------



## Pryce (28 Jul 2012)

Emote deleted my comment. but Put this post in Buy and Sell. It is a more appropriate section to post this in.


----------

